# Discovery could increase maximum theoretical efficiency of solar cells to 44%



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Discovery of a 'dark state' could increase maximum theoretical efficiency of solar cells from 31 to 44 percent.



> *The efficiency of conventional solar cells could be significantly increased, according to new research on the mechanisms of solar energy conversion led by chemist Xiaoyang Zhu at The University of Texas at Austin.*


-- Tom


----------

